# Interrogator Issues



## Marauder06 (Jun 8, 2013)

> *Sierra Vista, AZ – *From dealing with uncooperative detainees during interrogation to piecing together critical intelligence, military interrogators have experienced it all. But the experience for female interrogators is sometimes even tougher. Some have said they’ve had enough.
> 
> “Look, I know we’re supposed to be all about human behavior, but this is getting out of hand,” says SPC Holly McWhite, a 23 year-old 5’8” 36-24-36 blonde-haired, blue-eyed, Human Intelligence (HUMINT) Collector with the 309th Military Intelligence Battalion.
> 
> ...


 


link


----------



## Dame (Jun 8, 2013)

Sir, your linky no-worky.


----------



## Atlas (Jun 9, 2013)

I thought dick punching was a required skill for being an interrogator.


----------



## digrar (Jun 9, 2013)

> “Who knows?”  Mueller says, shaking her head.  “Maybe it’s my fault for not being up front and telling them I’m really only into contractors. Or officers.”


 
LOL.

​


----------



## Kraut783 (Jun 9, 2013)

I'm sure a 23 year old female Specialist HUMINT is a seasoned intelligence individual........sounds like the usual BS.


----------



## moobob (Jun 9, 2013)

Pretty sure it's the duffel blog.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jun 9, 2013)

Link fixed.  Sorry about that.


----------



## Kraut783 (Jun 9, 2013)

LOL.....NOW the link works....I withdraw my earlier comment...thought it was real


----------



## Teufel (Jun 10, 2013)

I'd hit it.


----------



## goon175 (Jun 10, 2013)

On a more serious note, female 'gators are some of the best in the biz from my experience. I don't know if it's the psychology mind fuck for a guy from middle east culture (more used to beating his women and covering them up) getting his world turned upside down by a female, or just that they, like most males, are terrified of a pissed off female - but it worked. 

Also, you wanna see an entire Ranger strike force on the treadmill/elyptical's at once? Go to the Balad gym circa 2008-09 around the time that the female 'gator was doing her usual stair stepper routine (the treadmill/elypticals were behind the stair stepper machine). It was mesmerizing.


----------



## Brill (Jun 10, 2013)

goon175 said:


> Also, you wanna see an entire Ranger strike force on the treadmill/elyptical's at once? Go to the Balad gym circa 2008-09 around the time that the female 'gator was doing her usual stair stepper routine (the treadmill/elypticals were behind the stair stepper machine). It was mesmerizing.


 
You talking about that civilian?


----------



## goon175 (Jun 10, 2013)

I think she was an E-5 actually, but was never in uniform, always rocking the civvies


----------



## clarencetate (Mar 28, 2015)

Holly lived in same apartment bldg as me before in Scottsdale, Arizona. Funny article about her complaining everyone hits on her. She hit on me knowing I lived in same bldg with my girlfriend Amanda. She was always asking for me to take her for rides on my motorcycle. Holly, if you happen to read this then stop being so full of yourself. Yes, she is a cute female but nothing special.


----------



## DA SWO (Mar 28, 2015)

Dame said:


> Sir, your linky no-worky.


...says his wife......


----------



## racing_kitty (Mar 28, 2015)




----------



## HOLLiS (Mar 28, 2015)

Maybe she is working on one of those cartoon movies.  Marvel might buy her story.


----------



## Marauder06 (Mar 28, 2015)

clarencetate said:


> Holly lived in same apartment bldg as me before in Scottsdale, Arizona. Funny article about her complaining everyone hits on her. She hit on me knowing I lived in same bldg with my girlfriend Amanda. She was always asking for me to take her for rides on my motorcycle. Holly, if you happen to read this then stop being so full of yourself. Yes, she is a cute female but nothing special.



Bro you know that's a Duffleblog article you just resurrected with your necropost, right?


----------



## AWP (Mar 28, 2015)

And here I thought the SEAL Slide was my favorite thread. The Slide ain't got NOTHING on this shit!


----------



## pardus (Mar 28, 2015)

clarencetate said:


> Holly lived in same apartment bldg as me before in Scottsdale, Arizona. Funny article about her complaining everyone hits on her. She hit on me knowing I lived in same bldg with my girlfriend Amanda. She was always asking for me to take her for rides on my motorcycle. Holly, if you happen to read this then stop being so full of yourself. Yes, she is a cute female but nothing special.



What are you talking about?



Marauder06 said:


> Bro you know that's a Duffleblog article you just resurrected with your necropost, right?



Exactly!


----------



## Ranger Psych (Mar 28, 2015)




----------



## CDG (Mar 29, 2015)

Freefalling said:


> And here I thought the SEAL Slide was my favorite thread. The Slide ain't got NOTHING on this shit!



Goddammit. You know why you got the hate for this post.


----------

